# Lost passport pls help!!!



## kellyamina (21 April 2011)

Hi, I have stupidly lost my horse passport and now need to sell her quite quickly.
I bought her a year ago, the passport was an irish one and very basic, and I put it in a safe place, wihout taking any details, then just forgot about it. Now I need to seel her I cant find it anywhere!
The problem is the irish passport place said because I dont have any details I cant get a duplicate. Someone suggested all I can do is get a basic one from pet id, but to do that Id have to say Ive never had one.
In order to say Ive never had one Im assuming Id have to say I bought her before they were compulsory..... but if Id bought her say 8 years ago, and never moved her, would I still have been breaking the law to have kept her all this time without one?? As you can see Im very stuck! lol....anyone have any ideas?..or know if it would have been ok for me to have kept her for years without one, if I hadnt moved her?
Im also assuming I cant say I bought her a year ago without one as that would have been illegal?
Aggghhh! Help? Thanks!


----------



## jhoward (21 April 2011)

you must know some of the details. mares dam/sire mares name? person who was last on the passport? 

is horse microchipped? that number will also be on the passport.


----------



## Maesfen (21 April 2011)

Surely you know her registered name or her breeding if it was mentioned?  NED Online won't be any help as they don't accept Irish passports into their system so there'll be no record of her with them.
If she was micro chipped then you might be able to trace her through that (get your vet to scan her) if not, then it looks like you need another passport but I would hunt the place down to find the original first.  
Think clearly when you last had it, would it be for jabs, could it be at the yard as YO's should by law, have them with the horse?  Just think and explore even the most unlikely places as without it, you'll have the expense of a vet sketch, a micro chip and registration let alone the hassle of her needing a new course of vaccinations too and until you have a passport, thenyes, you would be breaking the law to sell her; you can buy without a passport but not sell; also remember that no transporter would accept her without a passport, they could lose their operator's licence over it so the sooner you do something about it the better and for goodness sake, next time take as much care with a horse passport as you would your own, they're too valuable not to as you're finding out.


----------



## Amymay (21 April 2011)

They should be able to give you a duplicate quite easily through her microchip, registered name and your personal details.


----------



## kellyamina (21 April 2011)

shes not microchipped or anything, the only details I know about her is her first name on the passport, it was a pretty basic empty passport. So aparently theres no way I can get a duplicate. It seems all I can do is say I never had one.
So it wouldnt have been illegal for me to have bought her without one if I say that?


----------



## Lydz13 (21 April 2011)

As mentioned before, it is not illegal to BUY without a passport, but it is illegal to SELL without one! I think you're going to have to turn your house/yard upside down until you do


----------



## kellyamina (21 April 2011)

house, yard, everywhere tunred upside down several times, its totally disappeared! What a mess!


----------



## Tickles (21 April 2011)

Probably quicker/cheaper to find the old one. Set aside a day over the long weekend and have a clear-out!


----------



## jhoward (21 April 2011)

its also illegal for a horse to have 2 passports. 

the original agency will be able to match her from the first name, height age colour then they can look at markings and match her that way, all you need to do is find a willing person at said agency

was the passport not in your name.


----------



## Tickles (21 April 2011)

Ah, just saw your extra post. Good luck!


----------



## kellyamina (21 April 2011)

ok Ive rung pet id, said I bought her without a passport, they said its fine just get her microchipped etc and send off the form.... phew! Thanks everyone...I shall treasure it when it arrives!!!


----------



## Lydz13 (21 April 2011)

You put it in the safe place didn't you? I did that with the OH's car documents and then he got tugged by the Police (marker on car from previous owner I hesitate to add) and a 7 day producer.. We had til 8pm last night and the nearest station is a 45min drive. Found them at 6.30 thank gawd.. In the safe place... On top of the microwave, hidden inside a telephone bill ha!


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (21 April 2011)

sorry - I'm being dense here I think.

Why can't you just explain to the passport issuing bodies that you have lost the passport and request a new one.

I'm assuming that as you have had her a year she must have had the vet out at some point for annual vaccs or similar so they could vouch for your ownership?

Losing a passport must happen - it can't just be you that has found themselves in this position surely?

I certainly wouldn't start lying through your teeth.


(sorry OP cross posted with you!!)


----------



## kellyamina (21 April 2011)

Tried the original issuers...they wont even consider looking with just the details I have! It may be ilegal to have 2 passports but Im afraid its the only thing I can do!


----------



## kellyamina (21 April 2011)

Glutton, they said they cant just issue a new one, theyd have to find the original records and issue a duplicate, which they cant do as I have no details apart from her first name....Im sure people do lose passports, but usually theyre not stupid enough to have not made a note of the details first, unlike myself! lol


----------



## kellyamina (21 April 2011)

Lydz13 said:



			You put it in the safe place didn't you? I did that with the OH's car documents and then he got tugged by the Police (marker on car from previous owner I hesitate to add) and a 7 day producer.. We had til 8pm last night and the nearest station is a 45min drive. Found them at 6.30 thank gawd.. In the safe place... On top of the microwave, hidden inside a telephone bill ha! 

Click to expand...

haha yes safe places are often so safe theyre never found again!!


----------



## Clannad48 (21 April 2011)

Can someone tell me why a safe place is always found after you have replaced what you put in the safe place in the first place - I have been looking for days for my proof of no claims to reinsure my horsebox - today, after I received a copy from the old insurers I found the original - not where my usual safe place is but for some reason with my daughter's exam certificates - Doh


----------



## Lydz13 (21 April 2011)

Clannad48 said:



			Can someone tell me why a safe place is always found after you have replaced what you put in the safe place in the first place - I have been looking for days for my proof of no claims to reinsure my horsebox - today, after I received a copy from the old insurers I found the original - not where my usual safe place is but for some reason with my daughter's exam certificates - Doh
		
Click to expand...

Sod's Law???


----------



## Schedira (24 April 2011)

If the passport is lost or stolen and you are unable to get a duplicate from the original issuer, then you can obtain a new one from another issuer (i.e. one in this Country)

You will need to get your horse microchipped (by your vet) and the passport will show the horse signed out of the foodchain.  Application forms can be taken off many of the websites, e.g Pet ID, etc, full list here

http://archive.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/farmanimal/movements/horses/documents/pio-list.pdf

Hope this helps


----------



## Schedira (24 April 2011)

Lydz13 said:



			As mentioned before, it is not illegal to BUY without a passport, but it is illegal to SELL without one! I think you're going to have to turn your house/yard upside down until you do 

Click to expand...

Hi, in the 2009 Regs it is an offence to own a horse without a passport, therefore it is an offence to purchase a horse without a passport.  In the 2004 Regs it was only an offence to sell a horse without a passport.


----------



## Blue Rider (24 April 2011)

How can you own a horse for a period of time and not know its registered name? or the basic details?
Is there something amiss here?


----------



## Olliecp77 (24 April 2011)

Having just been through this same process to get a duplicate for my new horse in ireland I share your pain!  Took about 6 weeks and I had vet cert with markings and chip id - they're not very helpful, felt like a human passport would have been much easier got!  I had to track down the breeder as he was last reg owner and not the person I bought of.  Very common but such hassle - poor guy had to sign paperwork to say I had bought of him even though I didn't - could be tax implications if it was a high value horse etc.  Grrr passports are endless red tape when you are trying to do the right thing


----------



## horseandshoes77 (25 April 2011)

well i must be missing something cos i had a filly with irish passport...sent it off to register in my name came back in 2 weeks...decorated house low and behold lost passport....rang them...no idea who my horse is lol...told just re registered new ownership 3 months ago...hey ho they found my filly n replaced with duplicate in 1 week, all i gave them was horse name age sex colour etc just basics frm original passport.... if the passport was in your name to begin with then no reason why they wouldnt issue duplicate via owner details and you would now colour n name of your horse !!


----------

